# Moving to sa from england



## Tigersharkcooks (May 12, 2013)

Hello I am looking for advice on a few points if anyone can help.
My boyfriend and I are planning to move to sa with our 3month old baby in about 4 months as he has been offered a job.
Can anybody recommend any safe neighbourhoods/areas in Umhlanga that we should start looking for accommodation? 
I'm undecided on an apartment or a house but as we will be renting for the first six months we have a budget of about 11000 rand.
Also Would a gated community really be that much of a safer choice in this area?
Finally, how is the cost of living looking now in sa?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Tigersharkcooks said:


> Hello I am looking for advice on a few points if anyone can help.
> My boyfriend and I are planning to move to sa with our 3month old baby in about 4 months as he has been offered a job.
> Can anybody recommend any safe neighbourhoods/areas in Umhlanga that we should start looking for accommodation?
> I'm undecided on an apartment or a house but as we will be renting for the first six months we have a budget of about 11000 rand.
> ...


What do you mean about having a budget of R11k, is that monthy?
Is that for your rent only and for a period of six months?


----------



## Tigersharkcooks (May 12, 2013)

Hello yes 11k is purely for rent only. Just saying 6 months for now until we get to know more areas and decide exactly where we should settle.
I've been looking on property24 - do you know of any other sites or classifieds I could check for possible accomodation?
Does renting in sa work as in England i.e deposit, month in advance, agreeing to rent for a longer period may give us some wiggle room on the price etc?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Tigersharkcooks said:


> Hello yes 11k is purely for rent only. Just saying 6 months for now until we get to know more areas and decide exactly where we should settle.
> I've been looking on property24 - do you know of any other sites or classifieds I could check for possible accomodation?
> Does renting in sa work as in England i.e deposit, month in advance, agreeing to rent for a longer period may give us some wiggle room on the price etc?


As far as I know you have to pay a deposit and one month in advance.
Is the R11k for one month ?
You should be able to find good accomodation for that.
I do not know Kwazulu Natal, think Property 24 is a good site to do searches.

Think about renting in a security complex and enquire about the monthly levies and the like!

Welcome!


----------



## Tigersharkcooks (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for that.
The monthly levies? Is that an extra cost for living on a secure complex that isn't included in the rent?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Tigersharkcooks said:


> Thanks for that.
> The monthly levies? Is that an extra cost for living on a secure complex that isn't included in the rent?


Yes....I just had a look at properties for rent, but Umhlanga seems a bit expensive...


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

ApartmentOrFlat to rent in Prestondale - Listing number P24-101011388 - Mail & Guardian Online


----------



## Tigersharkcooks (May 12, 2013)

Yeah there looks to be a decent variety to choose from. 
Whilst I have you...do you have any rough ideas on the day to day cost of living???


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Tigersharkcooks said:


> Yeah there looks to be a decent variety to choose from.
> Whilst I have you...do you have any rough ideas on the day to day cost of living???


Tigersharkcooks, cost of living will differ from couple to couple, I can survive on R14k per month, bearing in mind that we pay rates and taxes on two properties, we have no mortage and no other debts.
Medical aids differ, I belong to Bestmed Pace 3.
Have a look at the following websites to form an idea :

Shopping - Pick n Pay

Woolworths.co.za | Food, Home, Clothing & General Merchandise available online! 


Petrol is about R12.50 a litre
Milk about R15 for 2 litre
Bread about R12.00 ( depending on type of bread etc)
Have a look at the websites above.

DSTV is our satelite TV service, check MTN, Vodacom, Telkom or 8TA for cellphones and internet costs.


----------



## Gazza King (May 15, 2013)

Tigersharkcooks said:


> Thanks for that.
> The monthly levies? Is that an extra cost for living on a secure complex that isn't included in the rent?


Hi, I'm living in Scotland, but kept a small flat in a security complex in Cape Town to rent out.
As the owner of that flat I have to pay the monthly levies and Municipal Rates & Taxes (ie that's the same as Council Tax here)
The tenant only pays for the monthly rental and electricity usage (and possibly water consumption)
Just for your info, a levy is the same as a 'factor charge' in Scotland, and is for the communal cleaning, general maintenance, gardening, security, etc
Hope that helps....
(PS - I might be heading back to SA soon - sick and tired of this rubbish weather)


----------

